# Pollination Aponogeton longiplumulosus



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I can find a lot of info about self pollination of Aponogetons, but nothing about longiplumulosus. Does anyone know or it is self-sterile or how it's done?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I did a quick google search and it seems that this plant is a prolific flowerer so that should allow for a lot of error. Anyhow I did find this link (https://www.aqua-fish.net/plants/aponogeton-longiplumulosus) other links seemed to indicate that going to seed was fairly simple without additional work from the gardener so it may very well be self pollinating.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks, the link doesn't state self-pollination or with other flowers, but it looks like it could be done. I only have mine a week now and it has already produced 2 4-6 inch leaves so lets wait for flowers!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

oh yeah forgot to mention that bit, none of the stuff I searched up mentioned explicitly if it was self pollinating but it sounded generally really easy and since it sends up so many flowers it wouldn't be too hard to let one go by itself and manually pollinate the next flower stalk. Be sure to report back what you discover so hopefully it can be added/created to an apc plant finder page


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I will! Thanks!


----------

